# FS: L134 Leopard Frog Plecos ( F1 )



## davej

I have a new batch of L134 Leopard frog plecos for sale. 
They are F1 from wild parents and in the 2 1/2" range. 
They are absolutely gorgeous.
$40 each.

Photos of my L134's showing size of fish for sale


















Here is some video of them when they were younger


----------



## fishdragon

look at their belly, so cute.


----------



## oppai

Beautiful, wish you were closer!


----------



## Sliver

oppai said:


> Beautiful, wish you were closer!


isn't port moody only about 15 mins from vancouver?


----------



## Claudia

They are beautiful, look at those tummys, they r chubby lol


----------



## oppai

Sliver said:


> isn't port moody only about 15 mins from vancouver?


I wish it was


----------



## davej

Its about 30 minutes out, but I can meet people in Vancouver if needed.


----------



## davej

Stilla few available


----------



## discusdaze

can you sex these guys at this point? Im interesed in three if we can meet closer to Chilliwack sometime


----------



## davej

Not really possible accurately sex at this age 100% but can make a decent educated guess.
Could met somewhere in Langley if you like.
PM me if still interested.


----------



## discusdaze

I would like to buy three of them.... how far are you from Chilliwack?


----------



## davej

I am located in Port Moody, not far from the Coquitlam Center Mall


----------



## mikebike

Hi Dave do you ever come to S Surrey?
I'd get 3 if you were out this way


----------



## nigerian prince

never seen this kind of pleco before theyre very beautiful


----------



## davej

Sold out for now


----------

